# Standard Humminbird maps - opinion?



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

Since I need to use a shoot-thru-hull transducer in my boat, there's no need in me spending too much money on a unit that is meant for down- and side-scan. I imagine my sonar won't be as crisp as if I had a stern-mounted transducer either. However, I'd like to have a larger screen for my chart if possible.

It seems that Humminbird gives you the most real estate for the buck. Maybe I'm wrong. 

What's your opinion of the base maps you get with H'bird? I may or may not get a Navi chip, so I need to just know what I get with the base maps. Other than depth, my main interest is knowing where I am and marking points.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

The maps were mediocre on my Helix-7 si.
Here's some more opinions from me. 
The menu and user interface is not very intuitive. 
The screen water spots like crazy and it's hard to remove. 
Be prepared for the power button to fail on you. Once it does, it will cost you over $250 with shipping to get it repaired. 

Do some research about the Humminbird and power switch failures before you spend your money. 
I replaced mine with a Go-7 and am very happy


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Agree with Mike on this. The user interface is annoying but you get used to it. The base map is lousy, especially for coastal areas. The only real reason to go with the HB is for its shallow water side scan ability. Garmin and Lowrance has OK base maps. The Raymarine satellite overlays are pretty amazing but not sure if that’s included with the unit.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

I agree the side scan was very good. Unfortunately it didn't make up for the other issues. 
I personally think HB is designed for fresh water use


----------

